# Tinboats 2015 BIGGEST LOSER Challange



## one100grand

I figured I'd take the lead on this thread this year. I've been working on losing weight now for the past 3 years and have made gradual but consistent progress. I ended 2014 on a bit of a weight upswing and started this year at a higher number than I wanted, but I've got a hold on things and I'm moving in the right direction. I weigh in every Friday and will be posting my numbers here for every week. My goal this year (as it was last year) to focus on a combination of losing weight and improving fitness. I would like to get my weight down to 200, which I recognize may not be a realistic number.

1/2 - 226.6


----------



## fool4fish1226

Wish you the best of luck - you can do it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim

I am in, Been hitting the Gym 3 days per week now for 3 weeks and am on a program on the way to being Mr Olympia. :LOL2: 

Short term goal is to get to 220, long term goal is 200. Last I checked I was 240 :shock:


----------



## paper

I've consistently been putting weight on for the last 2 decades and in the middle of December I stepped on the scale for the first time in a LONG time and was shocked to see a new record.. 

305.5 :shock: 

A friend of mine lost 60 pounds last summer on the "Primal Diet" by eating sensibly and staying away from grains and sugar. So on 12/20 I had a long discussion with him and I started.. It's less of a diet and more of a common sense lifestyle change that's been really easy to follow.. I'm not a sweets guy and I've always loved raw veggies.. My only issue is I love bread.. With this, an occasional bit of bread is a treat, not a meal. [-X 

Anyway, as of today 1/9/15 I'm down 10 pounds and feel much better!! 

So I'll start this today at 295.5. 

Looking forward to seeing you all at the bottom!! =D>


----------



## one100grand

one100grand said:


> 1/2 - 226.6



1/9 - 220 - I recorded previously, but didn't post it. I know my beginning of year number was a bit influenced by too much beer and food around the New Year. I know the 220 is an arbitrarily low number compared to where I expect my year should actually start. I'm anticipating my weigh in this week will be around roughly 223.


----------



## fender66

Im IN again too. Started the year a bit embarrased with what I "undid" over the holiday break. Yes...I gained back 10 lbs....but it's coming off!

Started the year at 217.6lb I WILL get down to last year's goal of 200lb in 2015!


----------



## fender66

Oh...and thanks Grand for starting this thread (which I intended to do before the new year). Due to my work conditions (which aren't good) I've not been on much lately. I hope all this changes in 2015.


----------



## RStewart

I'm in again! I quit weighing last year because I got mad at my scales. Hey, got to blame something. Overall, I ended up losing 12 lbs last year. Not as good as I hoped seeing how I had gone from 344 to 319 by March, then floated between 319-322 most of the year. Much like Fender, I ended the year on an upswing. Here we go!

01/08/15 332.6


----------



## one100grand

one100grand said:


> 1/2 - 226.6
> 1/9 - 220 - I recorded previously, but didn't post it. I know my beginning of year number was a bit influenced by too much beer and food around the New Year. I know the 220 is an arbitrarily low number compared to where I expect my year should actually start. I'm anticipating my weigh in this week will be around roughly 223.



1/16 - I did not record; I broke my leg on 1/13 and can't exactly stand on a scale. I'm in an aircast and when I'm able to put any weight on that foot, I'll weigh in and post the number up. Unfortunately it doesn't look like I'll be able to get a good jump on the year and I'll probably have some ground to make up as soon right off the bat. It's a long year though and I will stick to it and will get going the right direction.


----------



## paper

I started my diet on 12/20 and one month later I'm very happy to say that today I weighed exactly 14 pounds less than I did on that day.


----------



## fender66

Started 2015 at 217.6lb I WILL get down to last year's goal of 200lb in 2015!

01/16/15 - 214.6 3lbs.....I'll take it!

Hope your leg heals fast Grand. Prayers sent.


----------



## one100grand

one100grand said:


> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 - 226.6
> 1/9 - 220 - I recorded previously, but didn't post it. I know my beginning of year number was a bit influenced by too much beer and food around the New Year. I know the 220 is an arbitrarily low number compared to where I expect my year should actually start. I'm anticipating my weigh in this week will be around roughly 223.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/16 - I did not record; I broke my leg on 1/13 and can't exactly stand on a scale. I'm in an aircast and when I'm able to put any weight on that foot, I'll weigh in and post the number up. Unfortunately it doesn't look like I'll be able to get a good jump on the year and I'll probably have some ground to make up as soon right off the bat. It's a long year though and I will stick to it and will get going the right direction.
Click to expand...


1/23 - Still can't get on a scale to record weight. I'm still here though and rooting for everyone to achieve their goals!


----------



## fender66

01/16/2015 - 214.6 3lbs.....I'll take it!
01/23/2015 - 212.6 WooHoo!


----------



## one100grand

one100grand said:


> 1/2 - 226.6
> 1/9 - 220 - I recorded previously, but didn't post it. I know my beginning of year number was a bit influenced by too much beer and food around the New Year. I know the 220 is an arbitrarily low number compared to where I expect my year should actually start. I'm anticipating my weigh in this week will be around roughly 223.
> 
> 1/16 - I did not record; I broke my leg on 1/13 and can't exactly stand on a scale. I'm in an aircast and when I'm able to put any weight on that foot, I'll weigh in and post the number up. Unfortunately it doesn't look like I'll be able to get a good jump on the year and I'll probably have some ground to make up as soon right off the bat. It's a long year though and I will stick to it and will get going the right direction.
> 1/23 - Still can't get on a scale to record weight. I'm still here though and rooting for everyone to achieve their goals!



1/30 - Next week I should be able to get on the scale to record. I'm a little scared, I haven't been eating poorly, but I also haven't been eating great either. If I have a weight loss, I'm pretty sure it will be muscle loss unfortunately.


----------



## fender66

Ah...I forgot to step on the scale this morning. I'll try to remember to do so tomorrow. I feel lighter and my belt is slightly better fitting...but..the proof is (kind of) in the scale...if you go by #s.


----------



## one100grand

one100grand said:


> 1/2 - 226.6
> 1/9 - 220 - I recorded previously, but didn't post it. I know my beginning of year number was a bit influenced by too much beer and food around the New Year. I know the 220 is an arbitrarily low number compared to where I expect my year should actually start. I'm anticipating my weigh in this week will be around roughly 223.
> 
> 1/16 - I did not record; I broke my leg on 1/13 and can't exactly stand on a scale. I'm in an aircast and when I'm able to put any weight on that foot, I'll weigh in and post the number up. Unfortunately it doesn't look like I'll be able to get a good jump on the year and I'll probably have some ground to make up as soon right off the bat. It's a long year though and I will stick to it and will get going the right direction.
> 1/23 - Still can't get on a scale to record weight. I'm still here though and rooting for everyone to achieve their goals!
> 1/30 - Next week I should be able to get on the scale to record. I'm a little scared, I haven't been eating poorly, but I also haven't been eating great either. If I have a weight loss, I'm pretty sure it will be muscle loss unfortunately.



2/6 - 219.8 - The good news is that I'm able to get on a scale and the numbers are down. I do feel that I'm losing muscle and that's the cause of my weight loss...not anything that I've actually done. Hopefully I'll be fully recovered in a couple of weeks and able to get back to full gym activities.


----------



## fender66

01/16/2015 - 214.6 3lbs.....I'll take it!
01/23/2015 - 212.6 WooHoo!
02/06/2015 - 213.2 I blame the superbowl food. #-o


----------



## RStewart

I've been MIA for awhile. You guys are doing good. I haven't weighed since the last time I posted here until today. So here goes. 

01/08/15 332.6
02/12/15 324.6


----------



## fender66

RStewart said:


> I've been MIA for awhile. You guys are doing good. I haven't weighed since the last time I posted here until today. So here goes.
> 
> 01/08/15 332.6
> 02/12/15 324.6




You're Rockin' it! Awesome!


----------



## fender66

01/16/2015 - 214.6 3lbs.....I'll take it!
01/23/2015 - 212.6 WooHoo!
02/06/2015 - 213.2 I blame the superbowl food. #-o
02/20/2015 - 211.0 forgot to weigh in last week again....but making progress.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

=D> =D> =D> 

So glad to see you guys back at it! Congrats to all of you! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fender66

01/16/2015 - 214.6 3lbs.....I'll take it!
01/23/2015 - 212.6 WooHoo!
02/06/2015 - 213.2 I blame the superbowl food. #-o
02/20/2015 - 211.0 forgot to weigh in last week again....but making progress.
02/27/2015 - 209.6 weighed in on Friday, but was on the road all day.


----------



## RStewart

You guys are kicking butt. Keep it up! I've given up on my scales. I will get a new set someday, but this isn't stopping me from continuing on my journey. Just this morning I had to go to the next hole smaller on my belt. Regardless of what the scales says, that's inches lost.


----------



## fender66

Oh....I don't much like my scale either. Just don't trust it. When I weigh myself...I usually weigh do so multiple times until I get a consistant result 3 times in a row. Still....we can't trust our scales.

BTW...again, I didn't weigh in on Friday. Been doing a lot of traveling for work and it's not been possible. But....I feel like I lost about 30 lbs. 


NOT! #-o


----------



## BassAddict

Scales don't tell the whole story, I haven't been this "heavy" since my first major weight cut but people keep asking me if im still losing weight........... Trust your belt/waist line


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Scales don't tell the whole story, I haven't been this "heavy" since my first major weight cut but people keep asking me if im still losing weight........... Trust your belt/waist line



My belt lies to me all the time. :roll: 

Seriously....I have a bit of a drinking problem. Water...that is! When I quit smoking back in high school, I started drinking soda. Ended up becoming a habit. About 8-10 months ago, I was able to almost completely eliminate my Dt. Pepsi and replaced it with water. Now...I have to have my water with me everywhere. I might only be sipping it, but I end up drinking between 2-3 gallons of water a day. That, in itself is a huge part of my weight fluxuations. Although I'm constantly in the bathroom....1 gallon of water is 8.25 lbs. I've seen my weight change daily up to 5 lbs while I'm still maintaining the proper "food portions".

Just one more reason I don't trust my scale completely.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scales don't tell the whole story, I haven't been this "heavy" since my first major weight cut but people keep asking me if im still losing weight........... Trust your belt/waist line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belt lies to me all the time. :roll:
> 
> Seriously....I have a bit of a drinking problem. Water...that is! When I quit smoking back in high school, I started drinking soda. Ended up becoming a habit. About 8-10 months ago, I was able to almost completely eliminate my Dt. Pepsi and replaced it with water. Now...I have to have my water with me everywhere. I might only be sipping it, but I end up drinking between 2-3 gallons of water a day. That, in itself is a huge part of my weight fluxuations. Although I'm constantly in the bathroom....1 gallon of water is 8.25 lbs. I've seen my weight change daily up to 5 lbs while I'm still maintaining the proper "food portions".
> 
> Just one more reason I don't trust my scale completely.
Click to expand...

I'm thinking you eat a lot of wheat (even "heart healty" whole wheat is wheat) which holds water. Try a week of going wheat-less and feel the difference.


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scales don't tell the whole story, I haven't been this "heavy" since my first major weight cut but people keep asking me if im still losing weight........... Trust your belt/waist line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belt lies to me all the time. :roll:
> 
> Seriously....I have a bit of a drinking problem. Water...that is! When I quit smoking back in high school, I started drinking soda. Ended up becoming a habit. About 8-10 months ago, I was able to almost completely eliminate my Dt. Pepsi and replaced it with water. Now...I have to have my water with me everywhere. I might only be sipping it, but I end up drinking between 2-3 gallons of water a day. That, in itself is a huge part of my weight fluxuations. Although I'm constantly in the bathroom....1 gallon of water is 8.25 lbs. I've seen my weight change daily up to 5 lbs while I'm still maintaining the proper "food portions".
> 
> Just one more reason I don't trust my scale completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking you eat a lot of wheat (even "heart healty" whole wheat is wheat) which holds water. Try a week of going wheat-less and feel the difference.
Click to expand...


That would mean cutting out my Fritos and Twix bars....right? :roll:


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My belt lies to me all the time. :roll:
> 
> Seriously....I have a bit of a drinking problem. Water...that is! When I quit smoking back in high school, I started drinking soda. Ended up becoming a habit. About 8-10 months ago, I was able to almost completely eliminate my Dt. Pepsi and replaced it with water. Now...I have to have my water with me everywhere. I might only be sipping it, but I end up drinking between 2-3 gallons of water a day. That, in itself is a huge part of my weight fluxuations. Although I'm constantly in the bathroom....1 gallon of water is 8.25 lbs. I've seen my weight change daily up to 5 lbs while I'm still maintaining the proper "food portions".
> 
> Just one more reason I don't trust my scale completely.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking you eat a lot of wheat (even "heart healty" whole wheat is wheat) which holds water. Try a week of going wheat-less and feel the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would mean cutting out my Fritos and Twix bars....right? :roll:
Click to expand...

I know not of these Fritoes or Twox you speak of!


----------



## fender66

> That would mean cutting out my Fritos and Twix bars....right? :roll:





> I know not of these Fritoes or Twox you speak of!



*LIAR, LIAR, PANTS ON FIRE!*


----------



## one100grand

Sorry I've been away everybody, but I am BACK now. I'm in PT 3 times a week and my broken leg is almost all better. I'm ready to start hitting the gym hard again and to get back on track!


----------



## one100grand

one100grand said:


> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 - 226.6
> 1/9 - 220 - I recorded previously, but didn't post it. I know my beginning of year number was a bit influenced by too much beer and food around the New Year. I know the 220 is an arbitrarily low number compared to where I expect my year should actually start. I'm anticipating my weigh in this week will be around roughly 223.
> 
> 1/16 - I did not record; I broke my leg on 1/13 and can't exactly stand on a scale. I'm in an aircast and when I'm able to put any weight on that foot, I'll weigh in and post the number up. Unfortunately it doesn't look like I'll be able to get a good jump on the year and I'll probably have some ground to make up as soon right off the bat. It's a long year though and I will stick to it and will get going the right direction.
> 1/23 - Still can't get on a scale to record weight. I'm still here though and rooting for everyone to achieve their goals!
> 1/30 - Next week I should be able to get on the scale to record. I'm a little scared, I haven't been eating poorly, but I also haven't been eating great either. If I have a weight loss, I'm pretty sure it will be muscle loss unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2/6 - 219.8 - The good news is that I'm able to get on a scale and the numbers are down. I do feel that I'm losing muscle and that's the cause of my weight loss...not anything that I've actually done. Hopefully I'll be fully recovered in a couple of weeks and able to get back to full gym activities.
Click to expand...


3/13 - 221.4 - I'm all out on PT and working on recovery.


----------



## fender66

01/16/2015 - 214.6 3lbs.....I'll take it!
01/23/2015 - 212.6 WooHoo!
02/06/2015 - 213.2 I blame the superbowl food. #-o
02/20/2015 - 211.0 forgot to weigh in last week again....but making progress.
02/27/2015 - 209.6 weighed in on Friday, but was on the road all day.
03/13/2015 - 211.6 Just goes to show that I shouldn't trust my scale. Still feel good.


----------



## one100grand

one100grand said:


> 1/2 - 226.6
> 1/9 - 220 - I recorded previously, but didn't post it. I know my beginning of year number was a bit influenced by too much beer and food around the New Year. I know the 220 is an arbitrarily low number compared to where I expect my year should actually start. I'm anticipating my weigh in this week will be around roughly 223.
> 1/16 - I did not record; I broke my leg on 1/13 and can't exactly stand on a scale. I'm in an aircast and when I'm able to put any weight on that foot, I'll weigh in and post the number up. Unfortunately it doesn't look like I'll be able to get a good jump on the year and I'll probably have some ground to make up as soon right off the bat. It's a long year though and I will stick to it and will get going the right direction.
> 1/23 - Still can't get on a scale to record weight. I'm still here though and rooting for everyone to achieve their goals!
> 1/30 - Next week I should be able to get on the scale to record. I'm a little scared, I haven't been eating poorly, but I also haven't been eating great either. If I have a weight loss, I'm pretty sure it will be muscle loss unfortunately.
> 2/6 - 219.8 - The good news is that I'm able to get on a scale and the numbers are down. I do feel that I'm losing muscle and that's the cause of my weight loss...not anything that I've actually done. Hopefully I'll be fully recovered in a couple of weeks and able to get back to full gym activities.
> 3/13 - 221.4 - I'm all out on PT and working on recovery.



3/20 - 221.9 - Up a touch, but still in pretty good shape.


----------



## fender66

01/16/2015 - 214.6 3lbs.....I'll take it!
01/23/2015 - 212.6 WooHoo!
02/06/2015 - 213.2 I blame the superbowl food. #-o
02/20/2015 - 211.0 forgot to weigh in last week again....but making progress.
02/27/2015 - 209.6 weighed in on Friday, but was on the road all day.
03/13/2015 - 211.6 Just goes to show that I shouldn't trust my scale. Still feel good.
03/20/2015 - 210.6 :mrgreen:


----------



## paper

Three months into my lifestyle change (diet) I'm down 24 pounds and feeling better than I have in a long time.. Long way to go, but every week another pound or so melts away.. I'm actually looking forward to an upcoming physical..


----------



## fender66

paper said:


> Three months into my lifestyle change (diet) I'm down 24 pounds and feeling better than I have in a long time.. Long way to go, but every week another pound or so melts away.. I'm actually looking forward to an upcoming physical..


----------



## one100grand

one100grand said:


> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 - 226.6
> 1/9 - 220 - I recorded previously, but didn't post it. I know my beginning of year number was a bit influenced by too much beer and food around the New Year. I know the 220 is an arbitrarily low number compared to where I expect my year should actually start. I'm anticipating my weigh in this week will be around roughly 223.
> 1/16 - I did not record; I broke my leg on 1/13 and can't exactly stand on a scale. I'm in an aircast and when I'm able to put any weight on that foot, I'll weigh in and post the number up. Unfortunately it doesn't look like I'll be able to get a good jump on the year and I'll probably have some ground to make up as soon right off the bat. It's a long year though and I will stick to it and will get going the right direction.
> 1/23 - Still can't get on a scale to record weight. I'm still here though and rooting for everyone to achieve their goals!
> 1/30 - Next week I should be able to get on the scale to record. I'm a little scared, I haven't been eating poorly, but I also haven't been eating great either. If I have a weight loss, I'm pretty sure it will be muscle loss unfortunately.
> 2/6 - 219.8 - The good news is that I'm able to get on a scale and the numbers are down. I do feel that I'm losing muscle and that's the cause of my weight loss...not anything that I've actually done. Hopefully I'll be fully recovered in a couple of weeks and able to get back to full gym activities.
> 3/13 - 221.4 - I'm all out on PT and working on recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/20 - 221.9 - Up a touch, but still in pretty good shape.
Click to expand...


3/27 - 221.9 - Again...


----------



## fender66

I totally forgot to weigh in this AM. Maybe it's a good thing too after last night's dinner.


----------



## RStewart

You guys are doing great! Persistence is half the battle. I put new batteries in my scales this morning & it seems to be working now. I will start weighing every week & see what happens.

01/08/15 332.6
02/12/15 324.6
03/27/15 319.8


----------



## Ole Big

Newbie here, 2nd post. My tin boat is a 1993 Bass Tracker Pro 17, 40hp Merc.

12/23/14: Had a heart issue that sent me to the ER. Fifty-four years old, 377 lbs, vodka drinker and desk jockey. Lived thru the ordeal.

3/27/15: Still fifty-four, 328 lbs, no alcohol since the heart scare, walk 15 minutes twice per day and 1 - 1 .5 miles once on Sat and Sun. Down 49 lbs.

If I can do this, anyone can.


----------



## fender66

Ole Big said:


> Newbie here, 2nd post. My tin boat is a 1993 Bass Tracker Pro 17, 40hp Merc.
> 
> 12/23/14: Had a heart issue that sent me to the ER. Fifty-four years old, 377 lbs, vodka drinker and desk jockey. Lived thru the ordeal.
> 
> 3/27/15: Still fifty-four, 328 lbs, no alcohol since the heart scare, walk 15 minutes twice per day and 1 - 1 .5 miles once on Sat and Sun. Down 49 lbs.
> 
> If I can do this, anyone can.



Hey Ole Big.....so happy you survived and are thriving! Keep up the great work and welcome to the TinBoats family!


----------



## Ole Big

fender66 said:


> Ole Big said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie here, 2nd post. My tin boat is a 1993 Bass Tracker Pro 17, 40hp Merc.
> 
> 12/23/14: Had a heart issue that sent me to the ER. Fifty-four years old, 377 lbs, vodka drinker and desk jockey. Lived thru the ordeal.
> 
> 3/27/15: Still fifty-four, 328 lbs, no alcohol since the heart scare, walk 15 minutes twice per day and 1 - 1 .5 miles once on Sat and Sun. Down 49 lbs.
> 
> If I can do this, anyone can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ole Big.....so happy you survived and are thriving! Keep up the great work and welcome to the TinBoats family!
Click to expand...


Thanks!


----------



## Jim

keep it up ole big! :beer: <--- Water!


----------



## paper

Thanks for the encouragement and all I can do is share the same to every one!! Keep it up and while it's not easy, it feels great!!

This morning I met my second milestone.. A full 25 pounds.. 280.5 off the original 305.5.. 

See you guys in another 25..


----------



## Milehisnk

Just found this...I was working on losing weight 2 years ago before I moved. I started at 270lbs and in less than 2 months was down to 246. I lost a lot of time packing my house to get ready to move, then the worst possible thing happened...while moving, I fell off the back of the truck and sprained my ankle so badly, my doctor was hoping it was broken. It took me most of last year to even be able to jog again. So, I've been working on getting healthier this year, maybe this will help my accountability. I started last month, and it seems every time I get in a rhythm, I have a setback, but I'm going to try to get back to going 4 times a week or more. 

Here's my starting point:
2/22 - 267lbs

My first goal is to be under 250 by the time I go to Florida at the end of May, then hopefully under 220 by the end of the year.


----------



## RStewart

Ole Big said:


> Newbie here, 2nd post. My tin boat is a 1993 Bass Tracker Pro 17, 40hp Merc.
> 
> 12/23/14: Had a heart issue that sent me to the ER. Fifty-four years old, 377 lbs, vodka drinker and desk jockey. Lived thru the ordeal.
> 
> 3/27/15: Still fifty-four, 328 lbs, no alcohol since the heart scare, walk 15 minutes twice per day and 1 - 1 .5 miles once on Sat and Sun. Down 49 lbs.
> 
> If I can do this, anyone can.



Welcome to the group. I have heart issues as well man. You're ding great. It may be hard, but it's worth it.


----------



## RStewart

paper said:


> Thanks for the encouragement and all I can do is share the same to every one!! Keep it up and while it's not easy, it feels great!!
> 
> This morning I met my second milestone.. A full 25 pounds.. 280.5 off the original 305.5..
> 
> See you guys in another 25..



Great job! Keep it up! See you in 25.


----------



## RStewart

I weighed in this morning just for the fun of it & was pleasantly surprised. I'm not doing the happy dance yet. At least not until I see some consistency. I did get to comfortably tighten my belt another hole also. 

01/08/15 332.6
02/12/15 324.6
03/27/15 319.8
03/31/15 315.8


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

To each and everyone of you......
=D> =D> =D> 

Keep up the good work!
RStewart......once again, you have encouraged me to get up, get out and get it done. Thank you!  

M


----------



## one100grand

one100grand said:


> 1/2 - 226.6
> 1/9 - 220 - I recorded previously, but didn't post it. I know my beginning of year number was a bit influenced by too much beer and food around the New Year. I know the 220 is an arbitrarily low number compared to where I expect my year should actually start. I'm anticipating my weigh in this week will be around roughly 223.
> 1/16 - I did not record; I broke my leg on 1/13 and can't exactly stand on a scale. I'm in an aircast and when I'm able to put any weight on that foot, I'll weigh in and post the number up. Unfortunately it doesn't look like I'll be able to get a good jump on the year and I'll probably have some ground to make up as soon right off the bat. It's a long year though and I will stick to it and will get going the right direction.
> 1/23 - Still can't get on a scale to record weight. I'm still here though and rooting for everyone to achieve their goals!
> 1/30 - Next week I should be able to get on the scale to record. I'm a little scared, I haven't been eating poorly, but I also haven't been eating great either. If I have a weight loss, I'm pretty sure it will be muscle loss unfortunately.
> 2/6 - 219.8 - The good news is that I'm able to get on a scale and the numbers are down. I do feel that I'm losing muscle and that's the cause of my weight loss...not anything that I've actually done. Hopefully I'll be fully recovered in a couple of weeks and able to get back to full gym activities.
> 3/13 - 221.4 - I'm all out on PT and working on recovery.
> 3/20 - 221.9 - Up a touch, but still in pretty good shape.
> 3/27 - 221.9 - Again...


4/3 - 221.7 - Only a couple of more days until I'll be cleared to work out again.


----------



## fender66

01/16/2015 - 214.6 3lbs.....I'll take it!
01/23/2015 - 212.6 WooHoo!
02/06/2015 - 213.2 I blame the superbowl food. #-o
02/20/2015 - 211.0 forgot to weigh in last week again....but making progress.
02/27/2015 - 209.6 weighed in on Friday, but was on the road all day.
03/13/2015 - 211.6 Just goes to show that I shouldn't trust my scale. Still feel good.
03/20/2015 - 210.6 :mrgreen:
06/12/15 - 209.6 Been a while since anyone's posted. (Myself included). I'm still with it....and hope I'm not alone! :wink:


----------



## Ictalurus

Fender, regarding water intake, it's recommended to drink about/at least one half of your body weight in oz of H2O per day. If you weigh 200 lbs, you should be drinking at least 100 oz of water each day.


----------



## fender66

Ictalurus said:


> Fender, regarding water intake, it's recommended to drink about/at least one half of your body weight in oz of H2O per day. If you weigh 200 lbs, you should be drinking at least 100 oz of water each day.



I'm easily doing that and doubling it some days. Every day I drink nearly 2 gallons of water. Some days, more.


----------



## fender66

01/16/2015 - 214.6 3lbs.....I'll take it!
01/23/2015 - 212.6 WooHoo!
02/06/2015 - 213.2 I blame the superbowl food. #-o
02/20/2015 - 211.0 forgot to weigh in last week again....but making progress.
02/27/2015 - 209.6 weighed in on Friday, but was on the road all day.
03/13/2015 - 211.6 Just goes to show that I shouldn't trust my scale. Still feel good.
03/20/2015 - 210.6 :mrgreen:
06/12/2015 - 209.6
06/19/2015 - 209.4 Was hoping for better, but due to work....haven't been able to exercise once this week. Maintaining is good.


----------



## paper

How's everyone been doing? 

I saw this was a few pages back and I figured I'd dredge (boat content) it up.. :wink: 

I'm currently down 41 pounds from the initial start, and things are progressing.. I've got a ways to go, but it's going, and I'm feeling better and better.. Something about not carrying an extra bag of softener salt on my shoulders all day long makes me feel good about this quest.. I'm eating healthy foods, and pretty much eating all I want!! 

And you know what is good?? I can use my BOAT (more boat content) to catch fish, which are right up my alley in this diet!!! =D> 

So, Keep it up everyone, and for those who have a need to shed pounds, you can't start any sooner than today..


----------



## fender66

I'm still in. Weigh in almost every Friday just forget to post it.

Looks like you're rocking it Paper! Keep up the progress!

01/16/2015 - 214.6 3lbs.....I'll take it!
01/23/2015 - 212.6 WooHoo!
02/06/2015 - 213.2 I blame the superbowl food. #-o
02/20/2015 - 211.0 forgot to weigh in last week again....but making progress.
02/27/2015 - 209.6 weighed in on Friday, but was on the road all day.
03/13/2015 - 211.6 Just goes to show that I shouldn't trust my scale. Still feel good.
03/20/2015 - 210.6 :mrgreen:
06/12/2015 - 209.6
06/19/2015 - 209.4
08/07/2015 - 210 even


----------



## Kismet

paper said:


> How's everyone been doing?
> 
> I saw this was a few pages back and I figured I'd dredge (boat content) it up.. :wink:
> 
> I'm currently down 41 pounds from the initial start, and things are progressing.. I've got a ways to go, but it's going, and I'm feeling better and better.. Something about not carrying an extra bag of softener salt on my shoulders all day long makes me feel good about this quest.. I'm eating healthy foods, and pretty much eating all I want!!
> 
> And you know what is good?? I can use my BOAT (more boat content) to catch fish, which are right up my alley in this diet!!! =D>
> 
> So, Keep it up everyone, and for those who have a need to shed pounds, you can't start any sooner than today..




Congratulations! I'd like you to stay alive. (Nice boat, btw.)


----------



## paper

Kismet said:


> Congratulations! I'd like you to stay alive. (Nice boat, btw.)



Thank you! I was a fun project that has been a lot of fun to use this summer. 

P.S. I went through the lost city of LaFarge today..


----------



## fender66

01/16/2015 - 214.6 3lbs.....I'll take it!
01/23/2015 - 212.6 WooHoo!
02/06/2015 - 213.2 I blame the superbowl food. #-o
02/20/2015 - 211.0 forgot to weigh in last week again....but making progress.
02/27/2015 - 209.6 weighed in on Friday, but was on the road all day.
03/13/2015 - 211.6 Just goes to show that I shouldn't trust my scale. Still feel good.
03/20/2015 - 210.6 :mrgreen:
06/12/2015 - 209.6
06/19/2015 - 209.4
08/07/2015 - 210 even
08/21/2015 - 210.1 Really....it could't give me that .1 on the other side? #-o


----------



## paper

fender66 said:


> 08/21/2015 - 210.1 Really....it could't give me that .1 on the other side? #-o



 Now I'm glad mine only reads in 1/2 pound increments.. :lol: 

I gained a few pounds back (4 to be exact) due to a few weekends of beer drinking and a week in Arkansas for work that resulted in a few too many carbs.. Back in the swing of things and I was down 1.5 this morning over yesterday.. Amazing what a day of less than 20 grams of carbs will do.. I also hit the farmer's market on Saturday and stocked up on a bunch of veggies and have been consuming tomatoes, cucumbers, and radishes.. This will will be more of the same.. I also made refrigerator pickles with cukes, onion and a mess of radishes (yes, pickled radishes) and am enjoying those. I love radishes and also vinegar, so mixing the two works well for me.. For some reason they smell very "pungent" but like limburger, you don't eat it with your nose.. :wink:


----------



## Kismet

> I gained a few pounds back (4 to be exact)




*Persevere!!!!*


----------



## paper

Kismet said:


> I gained a few pounds back (4 to be exact)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Persevere!!!!*
Click to expand...





> Kis
> Enjoy every sandwich



There lies the problem.. I ate a couple sandwiches.. :lol:


----------



## one100grand

Hey everybody. I sort of fell off in terms of posting. My routine has changed significantly and I've not been posting much at all (on any of my forums). I've been keeping up in terms of exercise, I've toned up and slimmed down, but my weight has increased about 10 pounds as muscle has been built. I didn't weigh myself this morning, but I'll start posting weights again next week.


----------



## fender66

one100grand said:


> Hey everybody. I sort of fell off in terms of posting. My routine has changed significantly and I've not been posting much at all (on any of my forums). I've been keeping up in terms of exercise, I've toned up and slimmed down, but my weight has increased about 10 pounds as muscle has been built. I didn't weigh myself this morning, but I'll start posting weights again next week.


----------



## fender66

01/16/2015 - 214.6 3lbs.....I'll take it!
01/23/2015 - 212.6 WooHoo!
02/06/2015 - 213.2 I blame the superbowl food. #-o
02/20/2015 - 211.0 forgot to weigh in last week again....but making progress.
02/27/2015 - 209.6 weighed in on Friday, but was on the road all day.
03/13/2015 - 211.6 Just goes to show that I shouldn't trust my scale. Still feel good.
03/20/2015 - 210.6 :mrgreen:
06/12/2015 - 209.6
06/19/2015 - 209.4
08/07/2015 - 210 even
08/21/2015 - 210.1 Really....it could't give me that .1 on the other side? #-o
08/28/2015 - 212.3 It's my wife's fault...she made cookies that I found late last night. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim

one100grand said:


> Hey everybody. I sort of fell off in terms of posting. My routine has changed significantly and I've not been posting much at all (on any of my forums). I've been keeping up in terms of exercise, I've toned up and slimmed down, but my weight has increased about 10 pounds as muscle has been built. I didn't weigh myself this morning, but I'll start posting weights again next week.



:beer:


----------



## paper

Down a couple more for a new low.. Now down 43 pounds since starting.. I've set my goal for the year of 55 pounds of weight loss.. That would work out to exactly 1 pound per week since my start in the second week of last December. I feel it's a completely reachable goal, and if I go beyond it, so be it.


----------



## Kismet

No...see, "Enjoy every sandwich," doesn't mean eat ALL AVAILABLE sandwiches. It comes from a statement Warren Zevon made after he had been diagnosed with terminal cancer and was a guest on the Letterman TV show. Letterman asked if Zevon's condition gave him any particular insight into how life should be lived. Zevon replied, "Enjoy every sandwich," meaning to take pleasure in even the smallest things in life, because it goes by pretty quickly.

So, not Zevon's or my fault, but you are doing great and I know it's a tedious road.


----------



## paper

I thought Warren said "Thanks for all the fish!"  

On a more somber note, I have a hunch that a certain window cat on the East side of the Monroe Square isn't long for this earth. Kidney issues.. You may want to consider stopping in and quietly saying goodbye without mentioning it to Don.


----------



## one100grand

9/4 - 230.1 - My goal when I started losing weight was to hit 200, but now I'm more focused on body composition.


----------



## one100grand

one100grand said:


> 9/4 - 230.1 - My goal when I started losing weight was to hit 200, but now I'm more focused on body composition.


9/11 - 230.5 - I got in 4 very tough workouts this week. I want to start getting in a little bit more cardio and I want to start running pretty soon.


----------



## one100grand

one100grand said:


> 9/4 - 230.1 - My goal when I started losing weight was to hit 200, but now I'm more focused on body composition.
> 9/11 - 230.5 - I got in 4 very tough workouts this week. I want to start getting in a little bit more cardio and I want to start running pretty soon.


9/18 - 230.4 - Pretty much just living in this weight neighborhood right now. Eating healthy and exercising a lot - I do probably need to get more sleep.


----------



## fender66

01/16/2015 - 214.6 3lbs.....I'll take it!
01/23/2015 - 212.6 WooHoo!
02/06/2015 - 213.2 I blame the superbowl food. #-o
02/20/2015 - 211.0 forgot to weigh in last week again....but making progress.
02/27/2015 - 209.6 weighed in on Friday, but was on the road all day.
03/13/2015 - 211.6 Just goes to show that I shouldn't trust my scale. Still feel good.
03/20/2015 - 210.6 :mrgreen:
06/12/2015 - 209.6
06/19/2015 - 209.4
08/07/2015 - 210 even
08/21/2015 - 210.1 Really....it could't give me that .1 on the other side? #-o
08/28/2015 - 212.3 It's my wife's fault...she made cookies that I found late last night. :mrgreen:
09/18/2015 - 215.4 Been working out very hard for the past couple of weeks. My weight just keeps going up even though diet hasn't changed. No change in pants size either. Sigh.


----------



## paper

Since everyone's updating.. I'm down 2 more pounds as of this morning. That was even after spending a week in Macon.. Smokin' Pig!!!







The okra was excellent.. The brisket was pretty good, but I like wet brisket better.. I didn't eat the bread..


----------



## Jim

Well, I have not participated in this in awhile, but after refocusing and a good verbal thrashing/coaching from....BassAddict, yes I said BassAddict I have gone from 238.7 to 221.4 losing roughly 1 to 2.5 lbs per week, consistently. My short term goal is 220, my ultimate goal is 200. I am focused.

I eat everything except, flour, sugar, dairy, and the bean family. Blood pressure is normal, non existent cholesterol and boat loads of energy. I walk between 6-8 miles per day divided into 2 sessions, My hour at lunch and an after dinner walk with my wife. With my kids taking up cross country at school, we just started the couch to 5k program. One small thing on my bucket list is to run an actual 5k. :lol: 

With my bad shoulders and rotator cuffs, I do a very limited regime of kettle ball swings and bent over shoulder rows with the same 15lb kettle ball. That whole regime takes 5 minutes and I do it every night.

How bad do you want it is how much effort you put into it. Oh by the way Friday night is cheat night, any kind of food and dessert goes. I allow myself that for now.

For those that do not know, I used to weigh close to 400lbs (14 year ago). :shock: 

I SWEAR TO GOD, IF I CAN DO IT ANYONE CAN.

You will know when you are ready to change your life! Good luck with the struggle!


----------



## paper

Jim (and really all) 
Excellent excellent excellent!!!!!
It's not easy, but then again it's not that hard. I too changed diet to better foods and the excess weight goes away and I feel better to boot, as I'm sure you do, too. 

I haven't been doing a specific treat day, but instead I just feed cravings on occasion but remember moderation. Yesterday I really had a craving for a pizza and I picked up several while shopping only to look at carb content and put them right back down again. 

So I made pizza at home instead. For the crust I fried a 1/2 pound of hamburger flattened down thin, and then put veggies, marinara sauce and cheese on top and broiled the top to cook and melt. 

The result was an almost zero carb pizza with all the stuff! Extremely filling and good for me. And it killed the pizza craving!!


----------



## Kismet

Congratulations, Jim. Well done!

Although...

According to my calculations, if you keep up this regime, in another 14 years,

you will only weigh 20-some pounds.

Might be something to consider. A good wind will carry you away.




=D> :mrgreen: =D>​

_justsayin'_



Jim said:


> Well, I have not participated in this in awhile, but after refocusing and a good verbal thrashing/coaching from....BassAddict, yes I said BassAddict I have gone from 238.7 to 221.4 losing roughly 1 to 2.5 lbs per week, consistently. My short term goal is 220, my ultimate goal is 200. I am focused.
> 
> I eat everything except, flour, sugar, dairy, and the bean family. Blood pressure is normal, non existent cholesterol and boat loads of energy. I walk between 6-8 miles per day divided into 2 sessions, My hour at lunch and an after dinner walk with my wife. With my kids taking up cross country at school, we just started the couch to 5k program. One small thing on my bucket list is to run an actual 5k. :lol:
> 
> With my bad shoulders and rotator cuffs, I do a very limited regime of kettle ball swings and bent over shoulder rows with the same 15lb kettle ball. That whole regime takes 5 minutes and I do it every night.
> 
> How bad do you want it is how much effort you put into it. Oh by the way Friday night is cheat night, any kind of food and dessert goes. I allow myself that for now.
> 
> For those that do not know, I used to weigh close to 400lbs (14 year ago). :shock:
> 
> I SWEAR TO GOD, IF I CAN DO IT ANYONE CAN.
> 
> You will know when you are ready to change your life! Good luck with the struggle!


----------



## fender66

01/16/2015 - 214.6 3lbs.....I'll take it!
01/23/2015 - 212.6 WooHoo!
02/06/2015 - 213.2 I blame the superbowl food. #-o
02/20/2015 - 211.0 forgot to weigh in last week again....but making progress.
02/27/2015 - 209.6 weighed in on Friday, but was on the road all day.
03/13/2015 - 211.6 Just goes to show that I shouldn't trust my scale. Still feel good.
03/20/2015 - 210.6 :mrgreen:
06/12/2015 - 209.6
06/19/2015 - 209.4
08/07/2015 - 210 even
08/21/2015 - 210.1 Really....it could't give me that .1 on the other side? #-o
08/28/2015 - 212.3 It's my wife's fault...she made cookies that I found late last night. :mrgreen:
09/18/2015 - 215.4 Been working out very hard for the past couple of weeks. My weight just keeps going up even though diet hasn't changed. No change in pants size either. Sigh.
10/16/2015 - 209.8 Been out of town for several weekends and keep forgetting to post. My Friday weight last week was promising....at least to me.


----------



## Jack's PA

Wow, I just found this thread. It is great to see all you guys doing so well and supporting each other!

However, most of you guys are "light weights".  

I started my journey on January 21, 2015, at 481#. My goal is 200#. If things go as they have been so far I should reach that sometime next summer.

My progress is posted below:

1/21/15 - 481
1/30/15 - 465
2/6/15 - 461
2/13/15 - 453
2/23/15 - 446
3/5/15 - 444
3/13/15 - 440
3/21/15 - 435
3/27/15 - 434
4/10/15 - 424
4/14/15 - 423
4/24/15 - 418
5/7/15 - 412
5/19/15 - 407
5/29/15 - 399
6/12/15 - 402
6/20/15 - 395
6/27/15 - 390
6/30/15 - 389
7/10/15 - 385
7/24/15 - 379
8/4/15 - 371
8/21/15 - 362
9/4/15 - 351
9/18/15 - 344
10/2/15 - 339 (Just Over Half Way!!)
10/16/15 - 335
11/3/15 - 331


----------



## fender66

Jack.....you're really rocking it!

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Jack's PA

fender66 said:


> Jack.....you're really rocking it!
> 
> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>




Thanks Man! 

I am 53 y.o. and have a 13 y.o. son. I decided that if I want to see him grow up I had better get my butt out of the bed and start taking care of myself. I started this journey by looking into surgery. When you want to do the surgery, the doctors make you jump through many hoops. One of those hoops is to start a diet and exercise program to show you are serious. When I did that the weight started falling off. After a few months and jumping through other hoops, I decided I could do this WITHOUT the surgery. I have lots of folks (FB friends, Neighbors, Church Members and Co-workers) following my progress, cheering for me and praying for me. It is a blessing.

I have so much more energy now it is unbelievable to me!

I will continue to follow this thread and support the others here.


----------



## Kismet

Jack, you are doing extraordinarily well!

Long goals are hard. My heart-felt congratulations.

Best wishes.

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## fender66

Jack's PA said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack.....you're really rocking it!
> 
> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Man!
> 
> I am 53 y.o. and have a 13 y.o. son. I decided that if I want to see him grow up I had better get my butt out of the bed and start taking care of myself. I started this journey by looking into surgery. When you want to do the surgery, the doctors make you jump through many hoops. One of those hoops is to start a diet and exercise program to show you are serious. When I did that the weight started falling off. After a few months and jumping through other hoops, I decided I could do this WITHOUT the surgery. I have lots of folks (FB friends, Neighbors, Church Members and Co-workers) following my progress, cheering for me and praying for me. It is a blessing.
> 
> I have so much more energy now it is unbelievable to me!
> 
> I will continue to follow this thread and support the others here.
Click to expand...


Support and prayers are always a great thing to have. Add me to the list of those on your team!


----------



## Jim

Awesome Job man! That is great, stay focused!

I myself started the journey when I was hovering around 400. Now I'm at 219.8

Slowly but surely getting there.


----------



## Jim

216.5 as of this morning. Originally +-400, but this last push I started at 238.7

Feeling like a billion bucks to be honest. :lol: 

If I can do it, anyone can......seriously.


----------



## paper

What sort of lifestyle changes did you make to lose the weight?? 

Mine has been a severe avoidance of carbs and increase in activity.. By severe, instead of making a meal that was 80% carb foods, it's now 10%.. Man's still gotta live.. :wink: 

I'm now down 47 pounds since starting in the middle of last December. 8 more to reach my goal for the end of the year..


----------



## Jim

I sit in front of computers for 12+ hours per day. :lol: 

When i'm not in front a screen, I try to keep moving. Basically I walk and walk and walk. I walk my dogs and then I walk some more. I cant really lift weights because of torn rotator cuffs so power walking with very little bicycle riding is all I do. Seriously, just getting off the couch and walking makes a BIG difference.

The diet for me is the same 90% protein 10% clean carbs. I cheat on Friday nights.....anything goes. When I eat really bad on my cheat day, I feel it and know it. I can honestly tell. For me its just about smarter eating. No packaged foods ever and nothing "White" all other days. No sugar, No flour, No dairy. Everything else is pretty much fair game. 

Friday nights are for me, burgers, fries, Pizza, dessert and an occasional beer. Not all at the same time. 

For example tonight I am meeting with an old co-worker so for this week tonight will be my "cheat" night. Beers and wings! :LOL2: 

As I get closer to my goal weight of 200 I will incorporate other things back in but the walking will not stop. All I need is a comfortable pair of shoes and my headphones and I am good.


----------



## Jim

paper said:


> I'm now down 47 pounds since starting in the middle of last December. 8 more to reach my goal for the end of the year..



Fantastic! :beer:


----------



## paper

Jim said:


> paper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now down 47 pounds since starting in the middle of last December. 8 more to reach my goal for the end of the year..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic! :beer:
Click to expand...


Thanks!! Same to you!!!

I've mentioned it here before, but my goal for the end of the year is an even 250, and my goal for next year is an even 200.. 

Like you, diet has been a huge part of the loss, and I try to incorporate as much common sense into activities as I can.. When I'm at the airport, I don't ride the moving walkway or escalator.. Last night I walked over to pick up my truck after getting new brake lines installed. I rode over on my scooter to pay and the guy asked me if I needed a ride back to get the truck?? I told him the 45 minute walk is perfect because it actually had a purpose!!  I hate exercising for the sake of exercising, but give it a reason, even the most simple task, and I'm all for it!!! This weekend will be wood cutting all weekend.. I have a 96% efficient furnace, but I love being in the woods and the work involved with burning wood when I'm home makes for great exercise!! Lately I've been walking to the post office to get my mail.. It's 20 minutes each way, and giving the walk a purpose makes it just fine.. 

As I mentioned, it's a lifestyle change.. In my case, I was starting to get uncomfortable in an airplane seat and since I travel for work, it was starting to really tick me off.. Stepping on the scale and seeing that number that started with 3 was the spark that lit the fire.. 

Having clothes that fit again is nice, too.. :lol:


----------



## fender66

Look at you guys go...and I can't seem to get that last 10 lbs off. #-o


----------



## paper

fender66 said:


> Look at you guys go...and I can't seem to get that last 10 lbs off. #-o



Take the motor off your boat and start rowing?? :lol:


----------



## Jack's PA

I made a significant change to my eating and started an exercise program.

I eat 1800 cal. or less per day. (It is amazing how much food you can eat for 1800 cal a day if you choose the right foods.)
I also started working out at the Y three days a week for about an hour each time.
I ride a stationary bike for thirty minutes and use weight machines for about 30 minutes. I really enjoy my time at the Y.


----------



## Jim

Jack's PA said:


> I made a significant change to my eating and started an exercise program.
> 
> I eat 1800 cal. or less per day. (It is amazing how much food you can eat for 1800 cal a day if you choose the right foods.)
> I also started working out at the Y three days a week for about an hour each time.
> I ride a stationary bike for thirty minutes and use weight machines for about 30 minutes. I really enjoy my time at the Y.



Awesome! Stay motivated! :beer: <--Spring water! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

01/16/2015 - 214.6 3lbs.....I'll take it!
01/23/2015 - 212.6 WooHoo!
02/06/2015 - 213.2 I blame the superbowl food. #-o
02/20/2015 - 211.0 forgot to weigh in last week again....but making progress.
02/27/2015 - 209.6 weighed in on Friday, but was on the road all day.
03/13/2015 - 211.6 Just goes to show that I shouldn't trust my scale. Still feel good.
03/20/2015 - 210.6 :mrgreen:
06/12/2015 - 209.6
06/19/2015 - 209.4
08/07/2015 - 210 even
08/21/2015 - 210.1 Really....it could't give me that .1 on the other side? #-o
08/28/2015 - 212.3 It's my wife's fault...she made cookies that I found late last night. :mrgreen:
09/18/2015 - 215.4 Been working out very hard for the past couple of weeks. My weight just keeps going up even though diet hasn't changed. No change in pants size either. Sigh.
10/16/2015 - 209.8 Been out of town for several weekends and keep forgetting to post. My Friday weight last week was promising....at least to me. 
10/23/2015 - 210.0 even.....guess I can't complain.
10/30/2015 - 208.8 Still going in the right direction!


----------



## Jim

Right behind you at an even 213 as of this morning.


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Right behind you at an even 213 as of this morning.


Ohh....Racing to 200 now!


----------



## Jack's PA

Down a total of 150 as of this morning.

I gave my doc the official news that I am not going to have surgery to lose weight. Nothing against them, they gat me started and to this point. Now that I am over halfway, I feel confident I can make it.

My plan is to increase my workouts to 5 days a week.

If any of you guys want to join me, I will be at the Y at 5:00 am!


----------



## fender66

Jack's PA said:


> Down a total of 150 as of this morning.
> 
> I gave my doc the official news that I am not going to have surgery to lose weight. Nothing against them, they gat me started and to this point. Now that I am over halfway, I feel confident I can make it.
> 
> My plan is to increase my workouts to 5 days a week.
> 
> If any of you guys want to join me, I will be at the Y at 5:00 am!



Way to go Jack...keep it up. I'd join you if I were there.....for sure!


----------



## Jim

Jack's PA said:


> I gave my doc the official news that I am not going to have surgery to lose weight. Nothing against them, they gat me started and to this point. Now that I am over halfway, I feel confident I can make it.



PHENOMENAL! That is excellent!


----------



## Doug O

Jack that's great. I have a small idea how you feel. 3 years ago I had a heart attack. Im fine now . After my daughter had our first gran child I knew I had to do something. Took a year to figure it out with the wife 's help. I down from 240 lbs to 180 . I 5' 10" so the weight is good .
all you guys do not give up.


----------



## Jack's PA

Doug O

Great job.

I still have a long way to go therefore I am upping my workout to 5 days a week.

Thanks for the kind words all.


----------



## paper

Jack's PA said:


> Down a total of 150 as of this morning.



That's truly amazing!! If you don't mind me asking, what did you weigh when you started and what's your goal??


----------



## Jack's PA

paper said:


> Jack's PA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down a total of 150 as of this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's truly amazing!! If you don't mind me asking, what did you weigh when you started and what's your goal??
Click to expand...



Don't mind at all. It is on my first post in this thread.

Started at 481.

Goal 200.


----------



## paper

Again, amazing!! You've lost an entire person!! 

When done, you'll have lost a Big Person!! =D>


----------



## Jack's PA

I had my last appointment with my bariatric surgeon yesterday. Told them I will not be having surgery. Now that I am over halfway, I think I can do this without surgery.


----------



## Jim

Jack's PA said:


> I had my last appointment with my bariatric surgeon yesterday. Told them I will not be having surgery. Now that I am over halfway, I think I can do this without surgery.



Yes you can! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## fender66

01/16/2015 - 214.6 3lbs.....I'll take it!
01/23/2015 - 212.6 WooHoo!
02/06/2015 - 213.2 I blame the superbowl food. #-o
02/20/2015 - 211.0 forgot to weigh in last week again....but making progress.
02/27/2015 - 209.6 weighed in on Friday, but was on the road all day.
03/13/2015 - 211.6 Just goes to show that I shouldn't trust my scale. Still feel good.
03/20/2015 - 210.6 :mrgreen:
06/12/2015 - 209.6
06/19/2015 - 209.4
08/07/2015 - 210 even
08/21/2015 - 210.1 Really....it could't give me that .1 on the other side? #-o
08/28/2015 - 212.3 It's my wife's fault...she made cookies that I found late last night. :mrgreen:
09/18/2015 - 215.4 Been working out very hard for the past couple of weeks. My weight just keeps going up even though diet hasn't changed. No change in pants size either. Sigh.
10/16/2015 - 209.8 Been out of town for several weekends and keep forgetting to post. My Friday weight last week was promising....at least to me. 
10/23/2015 - 210.0 even.....guess I can't complain.
10/30/2015 - 208.8 Still going in the right direction!
11/06/2015 - 208.6 Lucky to maintain this week. Did have a very heavy and late dinner last night. Didn't eat much or bad...just heavy. Only makes for a better result at the end of next week...I hope.


----------



## Jim

I'm up 1.4 pounds, but not because of laziness or cheating. Just the body reacting to my routine. Honestly I think I need to eat more lol! Im going to change my routine this week and add some High intensity interval training. In other words walk, run all out for 20-30 seconds, then repeat 4-5 times. :LOL2: 

Im Not discouraged because my clothes are loose and I am in size 36 pants without sucking it in! :lol:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> I'm up 1.4 pounds, but not because of laziness or cheating. Just the body reacting to my routine. Honestly I think I need to eat more lol! Im going to change my routine this week and add some High intensity interval training. In other words walk, run all out for 20-30 seconds, then repeat 4-5 times. :LOL2:
> 
> Im Not discouraged because my clothes are loose and I am in size 36 pants without sucking it in! :lol:



Im totally surprised that my scale didn't scold me for all the Halloween candy I ate. #-o [-X


----------



## Jack's PA

fender66 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up 1.4 pounds, but not because of laziness or cheating. Just the body reacting to my routine. Honestly I think I need to eat more lol! Im going to change my routine this week and add some High intensity interval training. In other words walk, run all out for 20-30 seconds, then repeat 4-5 times. :LOL2:
> 
> Im Not discouraged because my clothes are loose and I am in size 36 pants without sucking it in! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im totally surprised that my scale didn't scold me for all the Halloween candy I ate. #-o [-X
Click to expand...




Sounds like you are doing great.


----------



## Jack's PA

I decided to up my workouts to 5 times a week at the Y.

I go at 5:00 am to get it over and be able to have the rest of my day.

JP


----------



## BassAddict

Super proud of Jim, but in all fairness he had to be insanely desperate when he took me up on my 'just give me an honest week' offer!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Super proud of Jim, but in all fairness he had to be insanely desperate when he took me up on my 'just give me an honest week' offer!


OK...where's the LIKE button?


----------



## fender66

I actually lost 6 lbs over the last 2 days. Then again....I just got home from having a colonoscopy too. I don't recommend this as a weight loss program.


----------



## BassAddict

Liked!


----------



## Jack's PA

Weighed in on Friday.

My progress is posted below:

1/21/15 - 481
1/30/15 - 465
2/6/15 - 461
2/13/15 - 453
2/23/15 - 446
3/5/15 - 444
3/13/15 - 440
3/21/15 - 435
3/27/15 - 434
4/10/15 - 424
4/14/15 - 423
4/24/15 - 418
5/7/15 - 412
5/19/15 - 407
5/29/15 - 399
6/12/15 - 402
6/20/15 - 395
6/27/15 - 390
6/30/15 - 389
7/10/15 - 385
7/24/15 - 379
8/4/15 - 371
8/21/15 - 362
9/4/15 - 351
9/18/15 - 344
10/2/15 - 339 (Just Over Half Way!!)
10/16/15 - 335
11/3/15 - 331
11/13/15 - 327


----------



## Jim

Fantastic! keep it up man, you are an inspiration.


----------



## fender66

01/16/2015 - 214.6 3lbs.....I'll take it!
01/23/2015 - 212.6 WooHoo!
02/06/2015 - 213.2 I blame the superbowl food. #-o
02/20/2015 - 211.0 forgot to weigh in last week again....but making progress.
02/27/2015 - 209.6 weighed in on Friday, but was on the road all day.
03/13/2015 - 211.6 Just goes to show that I shouldn't trust my scale. Still feel good.
03/20/2015 - 210.6 :mrgreen:
06/12/2015 - 209.6
06/19/2015 - 209.4
08/07/2015 - 210 even
08/21/2015 - 210.1 Really....it could't give me that .1 on the other side? #-o
08/28/2015 - 212.3 It's my wife's fault...she made cookies that I found late last night. :mrgreen:
09/18/2015 - 215.4 Been working out very hard for the past couple of weeks. My weight just keeps going up even though diet hasn't changed. No change in pants size either. Sigh.
10/16/2015 - 209.8 Been out of town for several weekends and keep forgetting to post. My Friday weight last week was promising....at least to me. 
10/23/2015 - 210.0 even.....guess I can't complain.
10/30/2015 - 208.8 Still going in the right direction!
11/06/2015 - 208.6 Lucky to maintain this week. Did have a very heavy and late dinner last night. Didn't eat much or bad...just heavy. Only makes for a better result at the end of next week...I hope.
11/20/2015 - 209.4 Seem to be maintaining, but can't get to that 200 mark. Gonna have to starve to get there I guess.


----------



## Jim

Same here, stuck at 211.5 for two weeks now.


----------



## paper

Jim said:


> Same here, stuck at 211.5 for two weeks now.




Same here.. Had some really good days lately and discovered (ok, finally tried) cauliflower mashed potatoes. Steam a cauliflower, mash, add butter, cream cheese, garlic and a touch of chicken broth and you end up with a concoction with the texture of mashed potatoes and the taste of the same, with a cauliflower and garlic taste.. REALLY hard to stop eating!!! For those of us who're staying away from potato carbs, it's a great side dish!!!

https://allrecipes.com/recipe/230816/garlic-mashed-cauliflower/

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/mock-garlic-mashed-potatoes-recipe.html


----------



## Kismet

Congratulations and best wishes to all the weight-watchers.

This has to be the worst season of the year to maintain your diet discipline. Seems like every food item is buttered, liquored up, sugared or sweetened, and all are carb-heavy.

Best wishes and good health to everyone.

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Jack's PA

Weighed in on Wednesday.

My progress is posted below:

1/21/15 - 481
1/30/15 - 465
2/6/15 - 461
2/13/15 - 453
2/23/15 - 446
3/5/15 - 444
3/13/15 - 440
3/21/15 - 435
3/27/15 - 434
4/10/15 - 424
4/14/15 - 423
4/24/15 - 418
5/7/15 - 412
5/19/15 - 407
5/29/15 - 399
6/12/15 - 402
6/20/15 - 395
6/27/15 - 390
6/30/15 - 389
7/10/15 - 385
7/24/15 - 379
8/4/15 - 371
8/21/15 - 362
9/4/15 - 351
9/18/15 - 344
10/2/15 - 339 (Just Over Half Way!!)
10/16/15 - 335
11/3/15 - 331
11/13/15 - 327
11/30/15 - 318

I was very happy with my latest progress especially considering it included the Holiday.


----------



## fender66

Kismet said:


> Congratulations and best wishes to all the weight-watchers.
> 
> This has to be the worst season of the year to maintain your diet discipline. Seems like every food item is buttered, liquored up, sugared or sweetened, and all are carb-heavy.
> 
> Best wishes and good health to everyone.
> 
> =D> =D> =D>



No doubt about this being the worst season to maintain. Not even considering standing on the scale until Friday.....I need the time to recover. [-o<


----------



## Jim

Today is December 1, 2015. I decided to not get on the scale until December 17 which is my follow up Dr appointment. I am going to focus on these next 16 days really hard. Goal is to be under 210. 205 would be better.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Jack's PA

Jim said:


> Today is December 1, 2015. I decided to not get on the scale until December 17 which is my follow up Dr appointment. I am going to focus on these next 16 days really hard. Goal is to be under 210. 205 would be better.
> 
> Wish me luck!




Jim you can do it man! We are pulling for you!


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Today is December 1, 2015. I decided to not get on the scale until December 17 which is my follow up Dr appointment. I am going to focus on these next 16 days really hard. Goal is to be under 210. 205 would be better.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Rock it man....I'm right there with you!


----------



## Kismet

Jim, might try and use the alcoholics anonymous technique of "one day at a time," rather than giving yourself a 16 day goal; or, one hour at a time, or one minute at a time. 

Just not NOW.

As you can, avoid food-saturated situations; prepare alternative distractions.

It is a b*tch, and you have my best wishes. Everyone is different, but I sustained recovery by my own bull-headed determination not to be controlled by an intoxicant. By putting it in terms of "control," I was able to key in on a hot button for me, having resisted being controlled by others my entire life.

Dunno. Might be a goofy idea, or, might work.

Best wishes.

_*Jack's PA? You are a hero. Continue to thrive!*_


----------



## Jack's PA

Weighed in on Wednesday.

My progress is posted below:

1/21/15 - 481
1/30/15 - 465
2/6/15 - 461
2/13/15 - 453
2/23/15 - 446
3/5/15 - 444
3/13/15 - 440
3/21/15 - 435
3/27/15 - 434
4/10/15 - 424
4/14/15 - 423
4/24/15 - 418
5/7/15 - 412
5/19/15 - 407
5/29/15 - 399
6/12/15 - 402
6/20/15 - 395
6/27/15 - 390
6/30/15 - 389
7/10/15 - 385
7/24/15 - 379
8/4/15 - 371
8/21/15 - 362
9/4/15 - 351
9/18/15 - 344
10/2/15 - 339 (Just Over Half Way!!)
10/16/15 - 335
11/3/15 - 331
11/13/15 - 327
11/30/15 - 318
12/14/15 - 318

Well I have had a bad couple of weeks. However, I am back on track. I weighed on Thursday and had actually gained a few pounds. I had let myself slip into some bad habits. I was snacking too much. I wasn't eating "bad" stuff but just too much of my snacks. Things like peanuts and snack crackers. I thought I had lost my edge and was struggling to get back in control. So after my workout on Thursday morning, I weighed myself. BAM! Hammer upside the head. Gained 3 pounds. Well that is what I needed to get myself back on track. I stopped snacking! No more peanuts or crackers for a while. I got serious about keeping up with calories again. After 4 days of 1200 calories I am back to where I was 2 weeks ago! My plan is to keep my intake to less than 1500 calories a day until after the Holidays so that I stay on track. However I will make an exception for Christmas day and any "parties" we go to. 

January 21, 2016 will be one year since I started this trek. I plan to be below 300 then!


----------



## Jack's PA

Okay, guys.

It's time to get back on the plan after the Holidays! I did put on a couple of pounds over the Holidays but I only missed three workouts, Christmas Day, New Years Eve and New Years Day.

I encourage all my friends on here to get back to it!

Thanks

JP


----------



## fender66

I did NOT have a good finish in 2015. The last 16 days of the year were vacation which meant to me I get to do nothing and eat everything. Didn't even weigh in because I didn't want to know.

But.....I did weigh in today for a crash course "Biggest Loser" challenge here at work that will take place over the next 8 weeks. I'm going for a 20 lb loss in 8 weeks. Should be able to drop close to 8 or 10 lbs in the next week since I ate heavily all day yesterday and then drank nearly a gallon and a half of water this morning before weigh in. :mrgreen: 

Here's the new thread that I started for 2016. Good luck guys...I'm rooting for us all!

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=39789


----------

